# Baltic Dry Index



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi
Ive been reading some articles the last week or so about the Baltic Dry Index chart. If you google it alot of stuff comes up about recent activity mainly and what this chart is.
Basically, in short; it's a chart that keeps track of global economic cargo shipping ( as in the big cargo ships at sea) stats/trends/goings on as in growth and/or decline. It's been seen historically as a mesurement of global recession or booms...Anyways..I hope I didnt tear that up to bad...but it basically just about collasped all of Jan 2012, Feb 3 it rang in the lowest number since 1986...it gained one point Feb 6 and today it gained a few points but not much. 
I know we're all keeping a look out for "signs" I think this is one to add to keeping a eye on, well..I will at least. Anyways..I just wanted to share n hope all is well with everyone. :wave:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a 5 year chart of the BDI. I too have been keeping my eye on it. There are a lot of huge cargo ships sitting in ports around the world looking for work.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’ve been reading that too. Perhaps we have some of the same tin foil hat sites we visit.

I’ll never find the article but one stated that ships were taking a loss on trips just to keep the ships moving. Apparently if they sit idle it is bad and will cause more expense than losing money for hauling a load. If they can find enough of a load to pay for over half the trip they go.

I really can’t see why anyone is surprised by the low Baltic Dry index though. It is like cities, states and Uncle Sam being surprised that tax revenues are down!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

As Woody said; I'll never find the article but apparently there were quite a few super cargo carriers built in the late 90's and early 2000's to keep up with the demand for shipping and they are now struggling to find work.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I had not thought of this before, but it will be on my list from here on out. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

The ETF daily News had a good article on it yesterday, or one can just google Baltic Dry Index and a bunch of interesting reads pop up from different sources on recent activity.
Its just another indicator I feel that's worthy of keeping a eye out on. Once the ships stop sailing, wont be long before trucks stop rolling, and all those shiney new ships comming into service with no work...well it cost alot of money to pay for those loans to build new ships to sit...loans start defaulting...further unwravelings happen perhaps...anyways...


----------

